# Bees at 9,000 feet in Colorado?



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd like to look into getting hives going, but we live at 9,000 feet in Colorado. Anyone else out there from Colorado? Can anyone suggest links to get more info for high altitude beekeeping?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! 9000 ft. I had them in Laramie at 7200. The season is short. Make sure they have plenty of stores going into winter and coming out of winter. Protect them from the wind. Put some insulation on the lid in the winter. Put dry sugar on top for insurance in the winter:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#drysugar


----------



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'll go check it out.


----------

